# Masterbuilt Pro dual fuel smoker - how to maintain lower temps?



## mooch0825 (May 8, 2015)

Hello everyone! Been checking out this site for a while but I finally bought my first real smoker. I have used my Weber Genesis to do some smoking in the past but now I also have a Masterbuilt Pro dual fuel smoker. I also bought (on the advice of a good friend and long time smoker) a Maverick Redi-Chek wireless thermometer. Here's the problem. I can't seem to get my smoker to hold any lower than 270 degrees. I don't have to explain the problems that causes because you guys are already seasoned pros. Has anyone had this problem with this same smoker? Need to be able to get down to 225 (maybe a little lower). All thoughts and suggestions are appreciated!!!

Nick


----------



## cmayna (May 8, 2015)

Welcome to SMF.  Punch in the words "needle valve" up in the search bar at top. Sit back and enjoy the reading.   The needle valve is basically choking the amount of gas getting to the burner.   I have one on my Masterbuilt gasser and love it.


----------



## worktogthr (May 8, 2015)

cmayna said:


> Welcome to SMF.  Punch in the words "needle valve" up in the search bar at top. Sit back and enjoy the reading.   The needle valve is basically choking the amount of gas getting to the burner.   I have one on my Masterbuilt gasser and love it.


What he said!  And, honestly, I know that 225 is the magic number for many, but 275 is a damn good cooking temp too!  I find I like ribs a little better at high temps.  Butts do well even higher, around 300 and avoid the stall.  Don't have too much experience with brisket, but a lot of guys seem to smoke them around that temp too and have great results.  Play around with it a little and try some food at the lowest temp you can achieve.  You might be happy with the results.  If not, the needle valve will get you to the lower temps you want.  I have this exact smoker and one of the downfalls is that it is poorly insulated which causes it to run cooler in the cold months and then warmer when the weather improves.


----------



## mooch0825 (May 8, 2015)

Outstanding! Is there a specific needle valve that you can recommend since you have the same smoker? Possibly any that can be purchased at a store on a Saturday? I'm happy to order it from Amazon or wherever if need be but if I can buy something tomorrow that would be even better. Since we're having the moms and company over for Mother's Day it looks like I'll likely have no choice but to smoke at 275. Ribs and chicken pieces are on the menu for Sunday. I have many people that I don't want to disappoint!


----------



## worktogthr (May 8, 2015)

mooch0825 said:


> Outstanding! Is there a specific needle valve that you can recommend since you have the same smoker? Possibly any that can be purchased at a store on a Saturday? I'm happy to order it from Amazon or wherever if need be but if I can buy something tomorrow that would be even better. Since we're having the moms and company over for Mother's Day it looks like I'll likely have no choice but to smoke at 275. Ribs and chicken pieces are on the menu for Sunday. I have many people that I don't want to disappoint!


Unfortunately I am not sure about the needle valve because I never purchased one.  With your first smoke for company just make sure you give yourself some extra time.  If you think the ribs will take 5 hours, give yourself 7.  I also recommend finishing the chicken on a hot grill otherwise the skin may nw rubbery. Good luck and enjoy it.


----------



## bworthy (May 9, 2015)

I use a Bayou Classic 0 - 30 psi regulator (Amazon has them) and it seems to do the job. I keep the Masterbuilt control on high and use the Bayou Classic to adjust the burner flame.


----------



## mooch0825 (May 19, 2015)

BWORTHY if I buy the Bayou Classic regulator are there any other pieces that I would need to buy, any adapters or anything like that, or is it basically ready to go out of the box? I'd rather order any other parts that I'd need in one shot. Thanks!


----------



## bworthy (May 19, 2015)

No need for anything else, works right out of the box. You're basically replacing the Masterbuilt regulator. The Bayou Classic connects right up to the burner/venturi tube. Just make sure you test for any leaks and you're good to go!


----------



## mooch0825 (May 23, 2015)

Okay I received the regulator yesterday, hooked it up this morning and am using it right now. I've followed the advice of a few different people throughout SMB and have the nozzle on the smoker all the way up to high and am controlling the gas through the regulator. I'm 3 hours in to smoking ribs and the flame has gone out four different times so far. As I've adjusted the flame I'm noticing the flame flares up and goes down, flares up and goes down. Any idea why this is happening?


----------



## bworthy (May 23, 2015)

Not sure about the flame going up and down. I know that if you have it adjusted too low it is easily blown out if breezy or windy. It is very touchy trying to find just the right spot (psi) for the perfect flame. I try to adjust to right where there is no flicker in any of the flame, if that helps.


----------



## mooch0825 (May 26, 2015)

It was a nightmare. I was basically adjusting it for the entire 6 hours that the ribs were in the smoker. The tiniest little adjustment (and I mean a TINY adjustment) would either cause flickers in the flames or for it to eventually go out. Could it be a defective regulator? I know there's plenty of gas in the tank. It's going to be a couple weeks before I'm able to smoke anything again so if it's possibly the regulator I could always return/exchange it. This was so frustrating because I couldn't get a constant temperature. And by "constant", I mean staying within 25 degrees. It would settle, then spike, the settle, then go out.


----------



## stevo8 (Jun 9, 2015)

I had the same problem with the same regulator, I could never get it told hold in range or it would blow out.


----------



## morkfrompork (Jun 9, 2015)

I`m looking at the questions and answers on this smoker with great interest, since I`ve been thinking of getting one myself.

When I looked at the smoker on Amazon, that Bayou Classic regulator set-up was shown as something people often buy together, but given the problems mentioned I`m kind of confused.

One guy say`s this is the hot ticket and another say`s this was an adjustment nightmare??????????????

Don`t know if it matters, but that regulator comes in a high and low pressure model and I`m assuming BBQ grills and smokers would use the low pressure one---------am I right?

Other than the adjustment and flame out nightmare, how do you like the smoker????

Anyone willing to go out on a limb and endorse it???

Thanks folks.


----------



## morkfrompork (Jun 9, 2015)

mooch0825 said:


> It was a nightmare. I was basically adjusting it for the entire 6 hours that the ribs were in the smoker. The tiniest little adjustment (and I mean a TINY adjustment) would either cause flickers in the flames or for it to eventually go out. Could it be a defective regulator? I know there's plenty of gas in the tank. It's going to be a couple weeks before I'm able to smoke anything again so if it's possibly the regulator I could always return/exchange it. This was so frustrating because I couldn't get a constant temperature. And by "constant", I mean staying within 25 degrees. It would settle, then spike, the settle, then go out.


Is this the one you used??

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/128297/needle-valve-mod-using-bayou-classic-regulator


----------



## stevo8 (Jun 9, 2015)

Ya that is the same one I used and had to sit there for 6 hours to and adjust it the whole time. I was thinking a low pressure one or lower psi instead of 0-30 might work but not sure.other the flame issue the smoker is great for me I just used it for the first time this weekend


----------



## morkfrompork (Jun 9, 2015)

stevo8 said:


> Ya that is the same one I used and had to sit there for 6 hours to and adjust it the whole time. I was thinking a low pressure one or lower psi instead of 0-30 might work but not sure.


Now I`m even more confused??????

Guess a PM to TT Ace would clear things up, or not.

I don`t mind spending a few extra dollars on equipment, but not if all it`s going to do is give me a raging headache.

Thanks for the reply stevo8............


----------



## stevo8 (Jun 9, 2015)

No problem. If you find out the solution please share


----------



## bworthy (Jun 9, 2015)

This regulator is a bit tempermental and takes some time to find the sweet spot. I suggest starting with your temps a little high and then adjust down. Try not to chase the temperature during your smoke, it will make you crazy. Just adjust so you have a nice even flame from the burner, also, listen to the sound. If it sounds like a mini jet engine, turn the control down. I usually keep my cooking temps in the 230*F - 240* F range for most smokes.


----------



## stevo8 (Jun 9, 2015)

B worthy I couldn't get it to hold between 220 and 240 to save my life it would jump to 300 or more or the flame would blow out and drop to 170


----------



## bworthy (Jun 9, 2015)

Sorry man, I'm out of suggestions!  Hopefully you can get it to work how you want and get some good use out of it.


----------



## morkfrompork (Jun 10, 2015)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/188229/needle-valve-mod

Don`t know if this will help any.

Or this

http://www.bayouclassicdepot.com/nv108p_propane_burner_part.htm

Good Luck


----------



## stevo8 (Jun 10, 2015)

Thank you I will try it out


----------



## dolfan66 (Jun 14, 2015)

New to the site! Have been reading it for awhile. Posting for the first time, bayou classic regulator continually goes out! Think I have it adjusted just right and come later to find the flame out! Can someone help!?


----------



## dkganz (Jun 14, 2015)

Contrary to what the other posts say, I set the control valve on my smoker to the lowest possible setting. After trying it both ways, all the up and all the way down, I noticed better flame control at low. it took a much larger turn on the bayou regulator to produce a change in flame size. More control. I also always set up a wind break which is little more than some pieces of wood leaning against the side of the smoker base. I can hold low temps all day long with little problem. Just my two cents.


----------



## dolfan66 (Jun 14, 2015)

Thanks for the responses so far, I have the Bayou Classic 0-30 regulator. Constantly the flame goes out. Trying many different things same results.


----------



## stevo8 (Jun 14, 2015)

I put this on the line it came with and has been working great and easy to control.i returned the same regulator you have, i had the same problen http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...assicdepot.com/nv108p_propane_burner_part.htm


Dolfan66 said:


> Thanks for the responses so far, I have the Bayou Classic 0-30 regulator. Constantly the flame goes out. Trying many different things same results.


----------



## tdelauder81 (Jul 3, 2015)

New to the group, first time smoker. I have recently bought the masterbuilt pro double door smoker, and for the life of me cannot get this thing lower than 300°. Keep in mind, I returned the first one thinking there was a defect. This is with me using a digital thermometer set on the center grate held up with a 1/2 potato holding the probe. I am frustrated as can be. I love in Florida, is a balmy 93° tonight, and I'm stuck at 300°, on the lowest setting on the nob.


----------



## stevo8 (Jul 3, 2015)

http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...assicdepot.com/nv108p_propane_burner_part.htm     I had the same problem and this worked for me 





tdelauder81 said:


> New to the group, first time smoker. I have recently bought the masterbuilt pro double door smoker, and for the life of me cannot get this thing lower than 300°. Keep in mind, I returned the first one thinking there was a defect. This is with me using a digital thermometer set on the center grate held up with a 1/2 potato holding the probe. I am frustrated as can be. I love in Florida, is a balmy 93° tonight, and I'm stuck at 300°, on the lowest setting on the nob.


----------



## tdelauder81 (Jul 3, 2015)

Thanks stevo8


----------



## dkganz (Jul 3, 2015)

I used this needle valve setup on mine. It simply attaches where the stock hose does. Just plug and play. It will allow you to turn the flame lower and give you finer adjustment. Although, with the flame very low, it will blow out quite easily. So some kind of wind break around the base will be needed. Opening the bottom vents just a little will also cool the cabinet. 
Bayou Classic 0-30 PSI Adjustible Regulator/Hose Assembely


----------



## tdelauder81 (Jul 3, 2015)

Gentlemen, I give you the answer to the temperature problems (at least it's working for me)!













1435940542294.jpg



__ tdelauder81
__ Jul 3, 2015


----------



## stevo8 (Jul 3, 2015)

tdelauder81 said:


> Gentlemen, I give you the answer to the temperature problems (at least it's working for me)!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 nope didn't work for mine worse then the original one in my opinion


----------



## phillipbroberts (Jul 3, 2015)

Lowes has em! Going to try it out tomorrow and I will report back with my findings!

Thanks!


----------



## tdelauder81 (Jul 3, 2015)

Sorry to hear that stevo8, I'm guessing these things are just temperamental, and it seems no two are alike, the smoker and accessories.


----------



## tdelauder81 (Jul 3, 2015)

20150703_171954.jpg



__ tdelauder81
__ Jul 3, 2015






Going big!


----------



## 4nap (Jul 7, 2015)

I had a constant temp problem, seems to have fixed it with the bayou shown, the guys at bayou would not recommend a model since these regulators are for their listed products...I can make the flame on the stock burner sound like a F15 with lots of heat (prob too much)  so the needle adjustments are very small.   I was getting a yellow flame on my burner (not enough air), I tilted the box on its back and adjusted (yes you can adjust the fire box on the bottom of the smoker-back to front, front to back) and slid it to the rearmost of the smoker, this gave more air in the mixer giving me a better blue flame.  Perhaps this adjustment might assist with keeping the flame lit?  Sounds like the other folks have given you other options as well.  good luck


----------

